# Welches Bike für Mainzer Sand / Lennebergwald?



## SiK (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo Mainzer Freunde, 

ich werde demnächst nach Mainz ziehen und der Lennebergwald wird mein zukünftiges Revier sein - da direkt vor der Haustür. 
Nun wollte ich wegen des Fuhrparkmanagements mal fragen, welches Bike ihr dort fahren würdet wenn ihr frei aussuchen könnt?
Ich bin technisch stark, kann also auch underbiked fahren. Touren denke ich so meist 1-2h.


----------



## rhnordpool (6. Januar 2022)

Wenn sonst nix hilft, komoot zeigt recht deutlich, was da los ist.
Da aber im näheren Umland (Taunus, Binger Wald, Bad Kreuznach, Stromberg) für jede Art Biken genug Möglichkeiten bestehen, nimm alles mit, was Du hast. Bei ner 1-Bike-für-Alles-Strategie das XC-Fully als besten Kompromiß für das meiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EdePede (6. Januar 2022)

SiK schrieb:


> Ich bin technisch stark


Dann wirst du dich vermutlich nach kurzer Zeit schon langweilen, die Menge Fußgänger wird dich nerven, und im Sommer ist der Wald, wie der Name schon sagt, eine große Sandgrube. 
Der Wunsch ins Umland zu fahren ist unausweichlich.


----------



## warsaw (6. Januar 2022)

Starr und Singlespeed(optional 😉) wenn Du nur etwas durch den Lennebergwald cruisen willst,
ansonsten gibt es aus deiner Sicht vermutlich wenig anspruchsvolles, dafür ist die Vegetation echt klasse und abwechslungsreich. Ansonsten ist der Rheingau auch für ein Nachmittagstour gut zu erreichen, deswegen würde ich die Wahl nicht vom Lennebergwald abhängig machen


----------



## Stompy (8. Januar 2022)

Im Lennebergwald ist es fast egal, Hauptsache zwei Räder (Hardtail,Trekking, Fatbike, alles geht).

Um Mainz herum sind die Naturtrails ein Fall fürs XC Bike. 
Und die angelegten Strecken (Stromberg, Feldberg, Schläferskopf) sind mehr oder weniger geshapte Jumptrails. Viel Federweg braucht man da auch nicht aber ein etwas robusteres Bike wäre praktisch.


----------



## Dhptalex (13. Januar 2022)

Für den Lennebergwald selber reicht ein Laufrad. Im Umland ist ein Trailbike oder XC Fully angebracht. Ich würde zu Trailbike tendieren um auch in Darmstadt Taunus etc. nicht underbiked zu sein.


----------



## Svenos (16. Januar 2022)

Der Lennebergwald ist ein größeres "Hundeklo" und für kein Rad auf Dauer eine Herausforderung. Außerdem wurden dort schon einige Trails von der Stadt "zurückgebaut", weil wohl zuviel Stress mit den Fussgängern.


----------



## Magnum 204 (23. Januar 2022)

Also ich fahre oft komplett starr im Wald,
ab und zu aber auch mal mit dem 150er Allmountain, alles geht.

Aber gegenüber in Wiesbaden währe Federweg von Vorteil 



Gruß


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Februar 2022)

Die Frage stellt sich doch eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Kennt jemand noch lebende Bäume hier in der Region? Ich nicht... Nadelbäume stehen ja - wenn überhaupt - nur noch Gerippe/Leichen und manche Laubbäume tun noch so, als würden sie noch leben, haben aber auch längst keine Chance mehr (aufgeplatzte Rinden, abgebrochene Äste oder ganze Kronen).
Heute nach 1 Jahr mal wieder auf dem Bike - man könnte nur noch heulen...


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2022)

das wird langsam zur grünen hölle, auch ohne bäume.


ist aber schon erschreckend, wie sich die (baum)reihen gelichtet haben.

bestes rad für lenneberg und co.?


warsaw schrieb:


> Starr und Singlespeed


alles andere verdirbt den spass ;-)
optional fixed gear, weil dann ist es erst richtig lustig. aber bitte keine langen skids auf dem naturfesten wegen.


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2022)

Im Lennebergwald bin ich nur noch zwischen Oktober und März. Ansonsten ist es mir dort zu sehr zugewuchert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. Juni 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es mir dort zu sehr zugewuchert!



Die Zecken brauchen frisches Blut. 😈 😃


----------

